# New Sailor Moon Anime



## hopeandjoy (Jul 9, 2012)

Forgive the incoming girly-ness but...

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

[source]

Please allow dub and be faithful to the manga.


----------



## surskitty (Jul 16, 2012)

Fuck yeah, Sailor Moon!

I am excited, yes.


----------



## Monoking (Jul 16, 2012)

:o

Sounds interesting! /le stalk thread

I have always had somewhat like of Sailor Moon so fwee


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 17, 2012)

I CANNOT CONTAIN MYSELF

_AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH_


----------



## Jason-Kun (Jul 24, 2012)

Never saw the original. Looking forward to this one though.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm just going to watch this because it's Sailor Moon. Even if it turns out to majorly suck (which it can't, because it's Sailor Moon, that's guaranteed quality right there), I'll probably watch the whole thing anyway because SAILOR MOON AWWWW YEAHHHHH


----------



## Rainbow Dashie (Jul 25, 2012)

loved the original, can't wait for this one!


----------



## Flora (Jan 12, 2013)

I've only really seen bits and pieces of the first season (I was really little when it was released, so when I was old enough to consciously remember it was off Cartoon Network and I could NEVER FIND IT AT BLOCKBUSTER WHEN I WANTED TO WATCH IT), but I'm really excited to see this reboot!


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 12, 2013)

For those wanting to catch up, you can watch them here (start with Sailor Moon, then R, S and SS). I strongly recommend subbed episodes rather than the english dub.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jan 12, 2013)

_Fighting evil in the moonlight
Winning love by daylight
Never running from a real fight
She is the one named Sailor Moon_

Had to go listen to that song again when I read this. I accidentally got one of my friends into Sailor Moon recently, he'll be glad to see this.


----------

